# Official 20 yard Backyard Competition



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

Just like the 40 but only shorter. Shoot from 20 yards....2 scores a month. Winner takes all....bragging rights for the month. Send me your scores and I will keep a total. Post pics if you can or I can do it for you. My email is [email protected] if you need to go that route.

Ready....GO!!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

deputy83 said:


> Just like the 40 but only shorter. Shoot from 20 yards....2 scores a month. Winner takes all....bragging rights for the month. Send me your scores and I will keep a total. Post pics if you can or I can do it for you. My email is [email protected] if you need to go that route.
> 
> Ready....GO!!!!


Since you didn't specify, I'll use a 122 cm FITA target. :wink:


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

*Bylaw*

Sorry.....I forgot to say the official NFAA Indoor 5 spot (or 1 spot) target


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

If at the end there is a tie I will come up with a shoot off of some kind.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

deputy83 said:


> Just like the 40 but only shorter. Shoot from 20 yards....2 scores a month. Winner takes all....bragging rights for the month. Send me your scores and I will keep a total. Post pics if you can or I can do it for you. My email is [email protected] if you need to go that route.
> 
> Ready....GO!!!!


Sign me up. I just switched to a release and I would like to see how my scores rank.
Chris
aka: tazhunter0
PSE Moneymaker
Victory HV22 or Easton X7 2613's


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Couple of things....first off you need to think about rules a little more clearly...you can't score it the same as you did outside....the scoring rings outside the 5 need to be scored as a regular indoor round would be... 

Your gonna need to run the Xs as 6s...and do it by end...otherwise your gonna have a ton of ties...trust me.:wink: heck I shot a quick round the other day and shot 50+ with my little Nanos and my bow setup for field...peep way off for 20yds. 

Last but not least....this is the FIELD FORUM....I haven't given the go ahead to begin indoor shooting/discussions yet.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Last but not least....this is the FIELD FORUM....I haven't given the go ahead to begin indoor shooting/discussions yet.


:moon:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

While cruising around AT.... JayMc suddenly realizes that he can't find the field forum....where did it go he thinks to himself :doh:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> While cruising around AT.... JayMc suddenly realizes that he can't find the field forum....where did it go he thinks to himself :doh:


 Nice


----------



## TN ARCHER (Jan 31, 2007)

Hornet is right. 
Five spot
X=6
White = 5
Blue = 4
Light blue = 0

Single spot.
X=6
White = 5
First blue ring = 4
Second ring = 3
Third ring = 2
Fourth ring = 1

BY having shooters scoring this way there will less ties.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Couple of things....first off you need to think about rules a little more clearly...you can't score it the same as you did outside....the scoring rings outside the 5 need to be scored as a regular indoor round would be...
> 
> Your gonna need to run the Xs as 6s...and do it by end...otherwise your gonna have a ton of ties...trust me.:wink: heck I shot a quick round the other day and shot 50+ with my little Nanos and my bow setup for field...peep way off for 20yds.
> 
> *Last but not least....this is the FIELD FORUM....I haven't given the go ahead to begin indoor shooting/discussions yet.*


We have our State 900 round this coming Saturday at 9:00AM. So, in my book, sometime around noon on Saturday; indoor season begins.. :becky:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> We have our State 900 round this coming Saturday at 9:00AM. So, in my book, sometime around noon on Saturday; indoor season begins.. :becky:


But we don't go by the Book of JD. :wink:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

It's always indoor Season somewhere

It's always out door season somewhere.


Just depends on where ya are..


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

TN ARCHER said:


> Hornet is right.
> Five spot
> X=6
> White = 5
> ...



I'll try it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bees said:


> It's always indoor Season somewhere
> 
> It's always out door season somewhere.
> 
> ...


Thank you Captain Obvious......:thumb:

Round these parts....in the field forum....that time is after Turkey Day.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JayMc said:


> I'll try it.


Just hang in there....sit back and practice....maybe I will run the indoor league this year. 

Bring the pine riding back this year  Besides that will force me to shoot :wink:


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Thank you Captain Obvious......:thumb:
> 
> Round these parts....in the field forum....that time is after Turkey Day.


I dont know about that late but definatly the right month!!!!


The way I see it Field season is OVER Indoors isnt here yet so talk of all target shooting should be baned until at least Nov 1st!!!!

And then only in Moderation!!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> But we don't go by the Book of JD. :wink:


But wouldn't the world be a better place if we did? :nod:


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

So Hornet are you going to get a 20 yard competition going....?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Deputy - we still have one month of the 40yd challenge to complete


----------



## deputy83 (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok gotcha sorry....I just don't have a place to shoot 40 yards SAFELY or I would join.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

deputy83 said:


> So Hornet are you going to get a 20 yard competition going....?


Yes I will.....but not until later in the year. You know when indoors actually starts :wink:

Some of us are ready to shoot indoors this year.....but most of us still have no desire to even think about shooting indoors yet. It's to early....it's hunting season....and the weather is still great and when we do shoot it will be outside :wink:

But get you some Vegas faces.....cuz that's what we are gonna start with. :thumb:


----------



## Bees (Jan 28, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes I will.....but not until later in the year. You know when indoors actually starts :wink:
> 
> Some of us are ready to shoot indoors this year.....but most of us still have no desire to even think about shooting indoors yet. It's to early....it's hunting season....and the weather is still great and when we do shoot it will be outside :wink:
> 
> But get you some Vegas faces....cuz that's what we are gonna start with. :thumb:


X's count as 11.. Have to get ready to Donate... ya know... :cocktail:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's a vegas face for practice if anyone needs it...

http://www.turpincustomgamecalls.com/jay/vegas_face.pdf

I don't know if the Hornet will allow the ppt version in the game or not.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Use what ever....you will go through a lot of paper shooting them with fatties though. Regular paper doesn't hold up well. 

This isn't official....and I won't force people to post the pics of their targets....nor will they be forced to shoot 20 yds....I have a file for shrunk down targets for those that can't get a full 20....you would poo yourself if you saw how small that thing is to shoot 8-9 yds 

just relax and go find something to do for a while....if your that ready to shoot indoors go ahead and start practicing....your gonna need it....

This will be an every week thing....and we aren't shooting indoors from now until March/April so you got time to chill....


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Use what ever....you will go through a lot of paper shooting them with fatties though. Regular paper doesn't hold up well.
> 
> This isn't official....and I won't force people to post the pics of their targets....nor will they be forced to shoot 20 yds....I have a file for shrunk down targets for those that can't get a full 20....you would poo yourself if you saw how small that thing is to shoot 8-9 yds
> 
> ...


Hornet, if you got a file of shrunk down targets send me one of a 5 spot and 3 spot at 5 yards that I can print off PLEASE. And this is if you really don't mind.
Thanks
Chris
[email protected]


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Actually I just looked at my file...what I have is for 7 yds which is what I shot at home. :doh:

I know who it came from though :wink: but as a warning I can tell you that you won't want to shoot the 5 yd version :chortle:

But the key is to not try and "catch lines" if your shooting fatties and your arrow is touching the X and the red....you can't count that as an X....that's cheating :wink:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I have one that is a powerpoint with a macro. You set the arrow diameter and distance and choose single spot, 5 spot, vegas face, etc.

Do you have ppt Taz?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JayMc said:


> I have one that is a powerpoint with a macro. You set the arrow diameter and distance and choose single spot, 5 spot, vegas face, etc.
> 
> Do you have ppt Taz?


That's what I sent him....but I just realized that all I had was my file with 7yd targets. 

I may need someone to run it for me with 2512s since I am not shooting 23s this year. :doh:


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

If you have powerpoint you can run the one I have for any arrow and distance (max at 18M or 20yd)...

Make sure you change your security settings in powerpoint to allow the macro to run.

Run the macro function then select the target you want to "build"

scale_NFAA_1_spot
scale_NFAA_5_spot
scale_vegas_1_spot
scale_vegas_3_spot

Enter your arrow diameter as a decimal (23/64 = .359375)
Enter distance in yards

PM with problems

http://www.turpincustomgamecalls.com/jay/scaled_targets.ppt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

That's perfect Jay....when we start the "league" we can make it a Sticky


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

I'll play.


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

JayMc said:


> I have one that is a powerpoint with a macro. You set the arrow diameter and distance and choose single spot, 5 spot, vegas face, etc.
> 
> Do you have ppt Taz?


Not sure if I have powerpoint. Didn't see any programs that said so and g/f not sure. I was able to print out the targets that Brown Hornet sent to me. If you want make one up for 2613's at 7 yards on a 5 spot NFAA and on a 3 spot Vegas target.

Thanks
Chris


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

tazhunter0 said:


> Not sure if I have powerpoint. Didn't see any programs that said so and g/f not sure. I was able to print out the targets that Brown Hornet sent to me. If you want make one up for 2613's at 7 yards on a 5 spot NFAA and on a 3 spot Vegas target.
> 
> Thanks
> Chris


I'll have to make them on my work laptop so I can print to pdf and upload them for you. I'll take care of it tomorrow or this weekend. :darkbeer:


----------



## tazhunter0 (Jun 21, 2006)

JayMc said:


> I'll have to make them on my work laptop so I can print to pdf and upload them for you. I'll take care of it tomorrow or this weekend. :darkbeer:


Ok. Thanks

Chris


----------

